# Swimming in circles help!



## Ink (Jul 21, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gal divided
What temperature is your tank? 82
Does your tank have a filter? Yes (sponge and new larger HOB filter)
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Sponge filter?
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? One other male betta, who is acting normal

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari Betta Gold Baby Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2-3pellets/2x a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 50%/ week, changing to 75% and 50% b/c new filter
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
No

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Nope
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He's swimming in circles while spinning on his side and sitting on the bottom, on his side with his fins out. He seems to be highly irritated as well.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This morning, it's been about 6 hours since I last saw him.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? AQ Salt, quarantine tank
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? I got him at Petsmart in July...

The only thing that has changed in his tank has been a new filter, I put a sponge filter in 3 weeks ago, and then replaced the HOB filter with a new one yesterday, so I think I gave it enough time for BB to grow in there.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic...

Good that you got him in QT

Since the other Betta in the divided tank is fine-this at least helps to rule out the environment as a cause. I would go ahead and make a 50% water only on the 10gal today as a precaution.

The filter-what side is the overflow on.

Twirling-swimming in circles erratic like-barrel rolling-then resting on the bottom....


----------



## Ink (Jul 21, 2012)

The outflow is on his side of the tank
here are some pictures and a bad video, he seems to be getting tired and just stays in the bottom of the tank.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-71KG7j6G-IE/UHhPt8QHXxI/AAAAAAAABAk/JXz0e0HvcIs/s400/IMAG0219.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfepXJ9r_jY&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nSRlz8E3kk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It was hard to tell much by the video...too short, however, my first thought from your description was-CNS related-either due to injury, birth defect/genetic, parasite, bacterial or even a tumor that has grown to the point of impeding the CNS (_central nervous system_). It could also be due to contamination of some type or a stray volt. But since the other Betta that is kept in the same tank is asymptomatic-it may not be environment.

How long have you had him and how long has he been in the divided tank. If you just got him or have done a recent 100% water change or removed him for a water change-How did you re-acclimate him back to the tank.

Any known injuries-especially with the overflow on the filter knocking him around, jumping out of the tank, recent flashing/hitting objects in the tank, clamp fins, color changes. Any recent treatments or use of chemical, medications...etc.....
Has he been in the aquarium salt long term?

Keep him in the small QT for now-float it in the heated tank-attached so it doesn't sink-to maintain temp.


----------



## Ink (Jul 21, 2012)

I've had him for about (since July). He's been in the divided tank for about 3 weeks. I haven't done any 100% wc's recently, I added water yesterday night that was pre treated and heated to make up for the evaporation and did a 50% last weekend. I left him in the tank and siphoned water out. 

It's highly possible he injured his head or something. I have the tank double divided and the dividers aren't very high with the tank filled all the way up so I put a piece of glass between the dividers to make it higher so they wouldn't jump. I'm now assuming that he tried to jump the divider and hit the glass pretty hard. He has a history of jumping dividers and jumping out of cups. 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-q94Bf2oZj2E/UHiNTqe6efI/AAAAAAAABB0/sjU-R2EMfU8/s640/illupur.png

The illustration is probably better than trying to describe it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

The other thread concerning this issue


----------



## Ink (Jul 21, 2012)

As an update, he's still alive. He lies on the bottom pretty much exclusively but he eats, although I don't see him eating anymore. *As I posted in the other thread, I don't want him to suffer needlessly. Is it possible for him to live and not be in pain the whole time?* He's such a trooper though, he was swimming upside down to see me this morning. Any advice at all is much appreciated. I got him some Stress Coat today and put that in too.


----------



## Ink (Jul 21, 2012)

This morning I noticed he had a white, stringy poo along with some regular poo. Should I treat him for parasites?


----------

